# Recommend a rod building kit for a beginner?



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I constantly drool over the beautiful craftsmanship displayed here. But I am a rank beginner. I would not mind trying to build a rod. I have a nice workshop and build very large elaborate model airplanes. So why not a rod? Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

I would suggest you get in contact with Lance Dupre...Swampland Supplies....he will suggest what you should buy...and not sell you the entire store in the process...



ML....:texasflag


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks I will check it out! I am hoping to buy just a complete rod blank kit just to try it out first.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Rod Builders Guild*

MLV gave solid advice and Im sure Lance can set you up with a kit.

There is a regional meet that has a program to walk you through your first build. It will be in Dallas/Ft.Worth end of Feb. I have a post here concerning it. You can go to their website too for more info.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

The flex coat small business start up is good. The mud hole kit is also probably fine. U do not need a power wrapper. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.swamplandtackle.com/

Lance will help you out! I'm not a plane builder but I like to fly! I cut a grass strip at home so it's easy to get out in fly when the weather is good. 
http://www.swamplandtackle.com/


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Flyingvranch said:


> I constantly drool over the beautiful craftsmanship displayed here. But I am a rank beginner. I would not mind trying to build a rod. I have a nice workshop and build very large elaborate model airplanes. So why not a rod? Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!





jimj100 said:


> *The flex coat small business start up is good.* *U do not need a power wrapper.* Good luck and have fun!


Yes, the craftsmanship on this forum is beautiful.

And yes, Lance is a stand up guy.


----------



## berrydr (Jan 15, 2015)

Im in Lake Charles, If you ever come this way I'll be glad to help you get started with a rod build.
I started with a kit because I wasnt sure what components to by, but when I got the kit I didnt like the reel seat, grip, or the eyes ! 

I can show you all the components I use, and maybe save you some time and confusion.

Dave
Fishin Stix Rods


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I sure appreciate all of the friendly suggestions! If I decide to get a kit, I'll post my meager attempts on here for a few laughs! It all looks pretty straightforward except I don't see how to get around using a motorized spinner to keep the epoxy or whatever from drying lopsided on the blank. I am going to look for a few videos online for ideas.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Flyingvranch said:


> I sure appreciate all of the friendly suggestions! If I decide to get a kit, I'll post my meager attempts on here for a few laughs! It all looks pretty straightforward except I don't see how to get around using a motorized spinner to keep the epoxy or whatever from drying lopsided on the blank. I am going to look for a few videos online for ideas.


Give me a call if I can help you in any way whether it's selecting tools or blanks and components. I hope I can steer you in the right direction whether you want to build one or two rods or go all out and build yourself a couple of dozen or more.

Lance


----------



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

Mud hole has a whole beginners lesson on YouTube.


----------

